# Flea market pick up Canada Dry "Carnival glass" with label



## BlancoBros (Aug 8, 2016)

Picked this up at a local flea market yesterday.
Canada Dry  Sparkling Orange iridescent bottle.
Most of the top label is  missing. The bottom paper label is in decent shape. The bottom of the  bottom is clear but looks orange because of the sidewalls of the  bottle.

I don't think I did too bad for $4.


----------



## RCO (Aug 8, 2016)

its a neat bottle , have found similar bottles swimming but the label is of course long gone by then , older paper labels are hard to find in good condition


----------



## BlancoBros (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks! I'm still pretty new to collecting. 
The bottle caught my eye. It looked way better after I washed it.


----------

